
Show HN: Let's Crate has shut down, but we're auctioning off our source code - theli0nheart
https://forms.gle/SqSd5nvSf1vipVDT6
======
jetti
I'm genuinely curious as to who would bid for the source code and what their
motivations behind it would be. There isn't exclusive rights to the source
code and the original owners of the source code even say that they are going
to continue to work on it. So you start off with 9 other competitors at the
exact same place as you as well as all the other competition in the market.
Then add to it the competition that may come in from buying the code on
gumroad.

~~~
theli0nheart
The idea isn't really to push anyone to start a file-sharing website—it's not
really a profitable endeavor. :)

The idea behind selling the source code is educational. There aren't many
resources out there for folks who who've never built a web app before and want
to see a complete one for reference.

As for Gumroad, it will go up for sale there soon, but the publicly available
price will be 4x the winning bid amount, so if you want it, you're best off
bidding. :)

~~~
infinitone
I once heard of a site called github that is a repository of sort... or
code... lots of it.

~~~
theli0nheart
And your point is?

~~~
jetti
The point is probably in reference to your comment:

"There aren't many resources out there for folks who who've never built a web
app before and want to see a complete one for reference"

As there are completed web applications that people can look through.

~~~
theli0nheart
Again, there aren't _many_ resources.

Not many previously closed source, fully-commercial SaaS web apps have been
completely open-sourced. If you'd like to debate what "not many" means, I
suppose we could, but I think that's missing the point. I, for one, can't
think of any.

When most startups shut down, they take all of their code with them. I'm kind
of surprised that anyone's response to doing _something_ to changing that
status quo would be negative. I mean, I'm sure you'd like to have us just give
it away for free, but why? Why would we do that?

